# Gar?



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

I found a pool on the mississippi that is relativly shallow and full of gar. Driving through with a boat you can see them all swimming around...i began my quest to catch one and had great sucess using rapalas. Problem is every fish would tear my lure to shreds any other methods out there?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

a bow :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gar ! I'll show you a great way of catching gar. Can't get 'em the fun way until May 1st, though. Do you know how to shoot a bow?


----------



## outdoors4life (Oct 8, 2008)

Awe the attitude can't catch em shoot em.

There is a great way to catch gar using no hooks at all. I put together a video on youtube about making a rope lure. This works well for longnose gar as their teeth are like the hook side on velcro. I have had so much fun chasing gar with them. I just ask that you keep the spot to yourself and enjoy sight fishing these prehistoric fish. I have been lucky enough to land a few over 50 inches on the rope lures.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

nows a great time to garfish at dark with a rope lure/spinner even small ones think they are tarpon


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

The last couple years I've been trying to master catching gars using the rod and reel method. What kinds of gars have you seen and/or caught down in that pool on the Mississippi, and what part of the Mississippi? Around these parts we have longnose gars, and they're fun to catch. I've only been able to land a total of four longnoses, they're tricky to catch but possible to catch. I hope this is the year that I can finally master the hookset when they bite. They certainly are tricky to land, a lot different and harder.


----------

